# Kibble



## Vash (Nov 1, 2017)

What type of Kibble do you guys feed your dog? My dog doesn't eat Kibble alone, we're feeding him Victor Hi-Pro Plus since the person I bought it from says the source is pretty well known and logs of dogs like it, is there a kibble that can be fed just alone? or am I spoiling my dog because I sprinkle treats on his kibble or maybe add a bit of rice or a bit of scrambled eggs, there's not one meal where it's just plain kibble. Any suggestions would be nice thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is that an all stages food? Your puppy is only 3 months? Make sure it's an appropriate choice for a growing puppy. Victor does have puppy food and all stages food if it's not.

Victor is a good food. There is no need to add extra to it. Yes, you are spoiling him. But he's your dog so you get to decide.  Just make sure you are not taking away balanced kibble and adding unbalanced food bits. and watch his weight. That's an easy way to get an obese dog.

I would stay away from rice and other starches. zero reason to add carbs to their diet.


----------

